# Tiny mushroom among the moss



## BrentC (Oct 29, 2017)

Tiny mushroom in the moss by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 29, 2017)

Wow! That is awesome. I'd nominate it, but it looks like you are on a roll. 

Can't wait to play with my new macro lens. Winter is here and that means less things to photograph. But it gives me time to gather other equipment and learn how to really use it. May ask you some questions in the future.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 30, 2017)

RowdyRay said:


> Wow! That is awesome. I'd nominate it, but it looks like you are on a roll.
> 
> Can't wait to play with my new macro lens. Winter is here and that means less things to photograph. But it gives me time to gather other equipment and learn how to really use it. May ask you some questions in the future.




Thank you.


----------

